

Google Glass isn’t dead; Intel-powered hardware reportedly due in 2015 - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/12/google-glass-isnt-dead-intel-powered-update-reportedly-due-in-2015/

======
DigitalSea
I think the issue with Glass is that when it started out, it appeased to our
inner sci-fi geekiness of wearable technology that can do it all all without
lifting a single finger. However, two years onward and nothing but a prototype
running an unsupported and outdated chip, I can see the criticism being
levelled at Google Glass.

Will switching to Intel hardware and adding in a few missing pieces of
functionality be enough to save Glass? Who knows. For something like Glass to
succeed, you need to have the support of developers who will write the apps
and drive adoption, but it seems Google are fighting a losing battle at
present to get developers to stay or new developers to enter the fray. There
is just no incentive at the moment for people to care about Glass. I think
Google needs to make its intentions clear, there is too much uncertainty and I
think that is what is holding Glass back, perhaps even killing it. At present
the perspective of many is Glass is just another Google experiment that can
get cancelled at any time.

